# would you which/use different nutes in same grow



## skullcandy (May 19, 2014)

what I doing is a dwc with fox farms hydrow grow , TB,BB, all FF 
thing is I got a sample of other nutes in the mail that claim 5 drops per litter of water feed once a week from start to finish sounds to good to be true but the reviews  got me convinced to give it a try .

thing is i am not sure if I can change the nutes being I am already using Fox Farms nute in the DWC bucket what you think ?safe not safe good idea bad idea ?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 20, 2014)

What is the N-P-K of the nute that you use 5 drops?  Does it have micro nutrients?Do you have anything to check the ppms?  What are the other nutes you got in the mail?  And why are you receiving "mystery" nutes in the mail?  Did you request them?


----------



## skullcandy (May 20, 2014)

n-p-k  1.4-0.05-0.35  no ppm meter i gt them with my last order of nutes free sample i a good customer not sure about the micro  its new from house & Garden

www.plantnutrient.com

 its got some good reviews


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 23, 2014)

I myself use a mix at times. I normally use all organic. However I have been testing/trying out different nutrients line ups for a few companies here recently. I here recently received MOAB (mother of all bloom) & have been reluctant to use the powder nutrients. One being is because I just feel that hitting/dosing a plant with super high amounts of NPK like that does more damage then good really, and feel they need to be worked up to it, instead of starting out with super high ppms.  I have to say I really like the GO line up (General Organics) & I add to that the following : Molasses, Budswell,& Maxicrop. I dose my ladies once a week with that mixture. Then move on to my next set of ingredients.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 23, 2014)

skullcandy said:


> n-p-k 1.4-0.05-0.35 no ppm meter i gt them with my last order of nutes free sample i a good customer not sure about the micro its new from house & Garden
> 
> www.plantnutrient.com
> 
> its got some good reviews



 I will check out the link, but I have a really hard time believing that fertilizer that is 1.4-0.05-0.35 is strong enough mixed at 5 drops per liter.  The numbers represent the percentages of the element that is present in the fertilizer.  Those percentages are quite low.  However without a ppm meter, it is impossible to tell how strong it actually is, but just doesn't seem to make sense.  Maybe try it on 1 plant and see how it reacts.  It does appear to be a vegging nute.

 I liked the GO line for soil, but not for DWC.  It just did not work well.  The res bubbled like it does when you make teas bubbling right up to the tops of the buckets.  In addition, the plants just did not seem to like it.


----------



## skullcandy (May 24, 2014)

i am currently using the FF hydro < I change it out once a week and last change out I noticed that all the nutes I pour in settle at the bottom and look like dirt I mixed it and it turned the water back to a cloudy/tan color makes me wonder if its even working on the plant I got in there .


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 24, 2014)

5 drops per gallon.... not for MJ!

  You can mix nutes but I would stick with one line...then switch.

that way you know how well that nutrient line works for you.


----------



## skullcandy (May 24, 2014)

five drops does sound to good to be true


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 28, 2014)

If you want to have good results in DWC I recommend that you get either General Hydroponics Fflora 3part or Advanced Nutrients Jungle Juice 3part. Both work flawlessly in hydroponic uses.


----------



## skullcandy (May 29, 2014)

the jungle juice is what I am after for the next plant. this one Iam gonna stay with the ff it is going good . am almost ready to change too a 12/12 light cycele pretty much changes the fact that wanted to change nutrient being its almost done . but thatt JJ I will try .


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 30, 2014)

The problem with the FF nutes in hydroponics is that it doesn't dissolve well in water and some ends up on the bottom of your containers.


----------



## skullcandy (Jun 1, 2014)

yes it does stay at the bottem what i do is pull some water out in a cup and dump it back in it mixex but it still dont disolve like the advanced nutrience. does


----------



## lyfespan (Jun 1, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg

I wish MJ took only 5 magic drops, this is my line up


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 1, 2014)

Im useing soil m grow 6 months potting soil and humas spagna i guess the mir grow has pretty much everyrhing in it gut i waws wondering what i should use when the time comes i have a bunch of tecnaflora you can use in hydro or soil, can anyone tell me what i sould do i was thinking of fox farm? 88888888 thank you all world of ideas here getsv me thinking constantly good for your brain since if you gont use it you lose it.8 anyone got any ideas for my soil???????  Thank you this soil is so differant then hydro im lost


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 1, 2014)

Oh yea how long do nutes last till they are no longer viable?????


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 1, 2014)

Technaflora is a good synthetic nutrient brand. The only problem is that it is a bit confusing to work with and is too expensive with all of the different parts that you have to buy. I would contact the manufacturer for the shelf life of the nutes. If the TF isn't viable then an easy one to work with that gives solid results is General Hydroponics Flora 3part. I personally can vouch for Advanced nutrients' Jungle Juice 3part. Both are ideal for hydroponics but will work just as easy in soil, or pretty much any medium or system.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 2, 2014)

I am also a big fan of General Hydroponics 3 part Flora series.


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 3, 2014)

Thank you everyone i think i will change for sure.8


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 3, 2014)

Green grow Mojo


----------



## skullcandy (Jun 4, 2014)

I liked the advanced nutrience also , i used the ph perfect which is the buffered version of jungle juice .


----------

